# GT Legends DVD Key will nicht akzeptieren



## RedBrain (22. Januar 2010)

Moin,

mein Rennspiel ist ORIGINAL und wurde gekauft seit mehrere Wochen.

Der Installation läuft wunderbar, doch der Starforce Kopierschutztreiber will den DVD-Key nicht. Nach mehrere Versuchen komme ich nicht weiter. 

Was muss ich jetzt machen? 


mfg RedBrain


----------



## ShiZon (22. Januar 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Rennspiel ist ORIGINAL und wurde gekauft seit mehrere Wochen.
> 
> ...



Verwendest du irgend ein Emulator, konnte man den Starforce Kopierschutzgedönz nicht Online aktualisieren?


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Januar 2010)

Das Original GT Legends ist nicht kompatibel zu Windows 7 und Vista. No Way.

Nur die Version von Computerbild Spiele funktioniert offenbar.

Watch : http://www.gtr4u.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=29662


----------



## push@max (22. Januar 2010)

StarForce ist echt einer der schlimmsten Sorte von einem Kopierschutz!


----------



## RedBrain (22. Januar 2010)

Ja, leider!

Ich habe vergessen, euch was zu sagen, dass mein Rechner von Windows 7 RC x64 auf Windows XP Home Edition seit gestern uminstalliert worden ist.

Edit: Achso, das Spiel von Computer Bild muss ja nachbestellt werden.  Mal sehen, ob ich nächste Woche Zeit habe...


----------



## Dymek (22. Januar 2010)

mein spiel läuft unter vista! natürlich orginal version


----------



## Genghis99 (23. Januar 2010)

Dymek schrieb:


> mein spiel läuft unter vista! natürlich orginal version



x64 ?


----------



## Hollywood (23. Januar 2010)

GTL läuft unter Vista und Windows7! Brauchst nur den Starforce Patch zu installieren!

Vista-Patch für StarForce Englisch, Download bei heise


----------



## Genghis99 (23. Januar 2010)

Dann werd ichs nochmal versuchen.

Aber bisher gab es keinen lauffähigen Starforce Patch für Windows 7 oder für Vista 64.


*Edit : Humbug. Nix geht. Starforce Treiber werden von Windows 7 abgeschaltet. Auch mit obigem Update.*


----------



## RedBrain (23. Januar 2010)

Starforce 5.7 unterstützt Windows 7 32bit und 64bit. Doch die machen nichts. Abwarten und eine Tasse Tee trinken.


----------



## push@max (23. Januar 2010)

Starforce 5.7? 

Wird der Kopierschutz noch überhaupt verwendet und weiterentwickelt?


----------



## RedBrain (24. Januar 2010)

Es wird immer noch weiter entwickelt. Ohne Windows 7 Support würde andere Programme ja nicht laufen


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab GTL seit Ewigkeiten am laufen. Habe Vista x64. Mußte mir nur nen patch runterladen.


----------



## rolli (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, dass GTL unter Vista x64 läuft. Für Vista wurde der Kopierschutz noch aktualisiert.
Für Windows 7 leider nicht mehr, da gibt es keine Chance, zumal der Publisher ja pleite gegangen ist.
Bei Windows 7 gibt es wohl offenbar nur den "inoffiziellen" Weg.

Wenn man die ganzen Kopierschutzprobleme betrachtet, ist Vista tatsächlich das kompatiblere Betriebssystem im Vergleich zu Win7.


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juli 2010)

Du musst den Key nehmen der auf der DVD steht und nicht auf dem Zettel !!!! Das war damals mein Problem hatte Vista x64 !!! Wie hast du es geschafft das der Star Force sich überhaupt installiert bei mir repariert er Windows dann immer wieder


----------



## Benne123 (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt eine Version, die funktioniert, soweit ich das gelesen habe. Hab vor 3 Tagen auch danach gesucht.
Die version aus der CBS soll funktionieren. War glaub ich die 09/09er


----------

